# Air Bag Question for 99 xj



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

"]I can't read anymore right now, eyes are blood shot  I know this has been discussed many times, however I'll ask again.

I have a 1999 xj, with Old Man Emu suspension (about 2" lift) 6.5 Meyer plow and ARB front bumper, so I've got some weight up fron. The front coils are the heavy duty ones, plus I've got air shocks all round.

When I lift the plow, it will handle it alright, but I really like a taunt suspension even when I carry the plow, like my other plow truck.

I've been looking and looking and can't seem to find a set up for what I have in an air bag----I know someone out there has done it or knows what I should do.

Please advise.

Thanks :salute:


----------

